# How bad is your addiction?



## EmberPhase (Sep 5, 2013)

How often do you buy new Ts?  Do you find ways, outside of your paycheck, to fund your buys?  What is the most extreme thing you have done to fund your addiction?


----------



## hearsemadam (Sep 5, 2013)

I try to put some thought into what I purchase, as I have a taste for the more rare species available in the hobby, but Ive never done anything extreme to acquire one.  

I dont buy new Ts that often, but when I do it can get expen$ive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmberPhase (Sep 5, 2013)

I have do many on my wishlist that I tend to buy often.  My most extreme is getting my spider hating bf to buy me 3 M.balfouri slings. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess I'm in the mild stage, just desperately looking for a chaperone to go with me to the exotic pets expo to prevent me from buying another spider. I only need to get a new terrarium for my RCF rosea, some substrate, decorations and maybe a little glass cube for my GBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erebus (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd say I'm at the mild stage. I've only got three T's and an Emperor Scorpion. But, then again, I do have plans to get 4 or 5 slings of the same species next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavisG (Sep 5, 2013)

My addiction has calmed down a bit, instead of 1000+ I have 50+. But there was a time when I was neck deep in the tarantula pond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 5, 2013)

I got back into the hobby a little over a year ago and have about 400 T's now (60 species), so I'd have to say I have it pretty much under control and don't think the term 'addiction' applies in my case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike41793 (Sep 5, 2013)

In like 6months i went from 1 B. vagans to 15 or so T's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 5, 2013)

Lately, I have been buying true spiders, scorps and pedes rather than T's.  Though I did get a few new additions a couple weeks ago.  I tend to get something new every three weeks on average.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam (Sep 6, 2013)

EmberPhase said:


> I have do many on my wishlist that I tend to buy often.  My most extreme is getting my spider hating bf to buy me 3 M.balfouri slings. :biggrin:


I would love for my BF to buy me a tarantula (or three) that I am interested in but I dont think he would know what I wanted, even if I wrote it in ink on my forehead.

hes dumb like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2013)

hearsemadam said:


> I would love for my BF to buy me a tarantula (or three) that I am interested in but I dont think he would know what I wanted, even if I wrote it in ink on my forehead.


Not everyone picks up on subtle clues like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 6, 2013)

hearsemadam said:


> I would love for my BF to buy me a tarantula (or three) that I am interested in but I dont think he would know what I wanted, even if I wrote it in ink on my forehead.
> 
> hes dumb like that.


I am fortunate as my fiancee tends to surprise me with spiders every so often.  She'll stop to get feeders, see something I'd like and get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I am fortunate as my fiancee tends to surprise me with spiders every so often.  She'll stop to get feeders, see something I'd like and get it.


Not many women would do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmberPhase (Sep 6, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I am fortunate as my fiancee tends to surprise me with spiders every so often.  She'll stop to get feeders, see something I'd like and get it.


its a good thing that you put a ring on her, she sounds like a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Planetary (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been in the hobby for about 6 months and went from one LP to just under 50 ts. I guess you can say I dove right in.


----------



## moghue (Sep 6, 2013)

I was real bad at one time and had over 130 T's but i actualy stopped buying and am now trying to thin out my collection to a more managable size. i think im going to keep around 50 or a bit less.


----------



## prairiepanda (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't gone to any extremes to pay for Ts, but I've gone from 1 to 15 in about a year so I do buy them fairly often. My personal limit is 20 Ts. Whether I can stick to that limit, only time will tell...


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 6, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> I haven't gone to any extremes to pay for Ts, but I've gone from 1 to 15 in about a year so I do buy them fairly often. My personal limit is 20 Ts. Whether I can stick to that limit, only time will tell...


1 to 15 in a year?  That's a snail's pace!


----------



## Hydrazine (Sep 7, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> I guess I'm in the mild stage, just desperately looking for a chaperone to go with me to the exotic pets expo to prevent me from buying another spider. I only need to get a new terrarium for my RCF rosea, some substrate, decorations and maybe a little glass cube for my GBB



Well, my willpower saving throw failed. I saw a couple P.irminias live at the expo and resistance was futile. I brought one home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 7, 2013)

I've only gotten one more T in the past year and a half.


----------



## Stackie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am slowly but surely working my way up...nothing near the numbers of some of you yet. However right after I get one, I find another on my list that is a "must have". I got my first T, a B. boehmei sling a year and a half ago. She was a great introduction to the hobby! I love her sass  A few months ago the local shop posted a picture of a pretty little avic avic for sale, so I went in and got it.  They had an adult versicolor as the "shop pet", and I fell in love. I knew they were pretty but never had saw one in person yet. Sunday, I am going to pick up my own versi sling. I try to give it a few months between spiders so my boyfriend doesn't get on my case  but next on my list is a GBB and P. metallica. 

I am getting some custom enclosures made for my current T's and plan on building a "display" frame for them...I may be one of the few women that enjoy big tarantulas not only as pets but also as decoration pieces


----------



## Arachtion (Sep 7, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I am fortunate as my fiancee tends to surprise me with spiders every so often.  She'll stop to get feeders, see something I'd like and get it.


That's marriage material, has she got a sister?! But seriously I think now I'm a little more patient, where I would have got 3 slings of the species I want or a cheap unsexed Juve (hoping for a female) now I just wait for a sexed Juve, SA or AF to come along.


----------



## Luminary (Jan 11, 2014)

I place an order about once a month, sometimes twice.  In the past couple of months I think I've spent $400 on T's.  Everyone has their own vice, I guess this is mine  :wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## guywithaspider (Jan 11, 2014)

Pretty bad. I was out of the hobby for two years. I came back into the hobby 3 and a half months ago, and I'm already at 11 scorpions, 5 tarantulas, and 2 centipedes, and I have 5 more scorps, a mantis, and a T on the way.


----------



## Beary Strange (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd say my addiction level is normal, I'm currently sitting at 41 but then...my "free" paycheck is next week and I didn't really buy anything in December (brought home a P.miranda juvie for the whole month, which was unusual for me) so I've got an itch lol. Usually, I buy a few every month, usually not spending more than a few hundred. If I'm buying an expensive spider, I generally lock myself down and don't buy others; or the reverse. In October/November my spending did get a bit out of control and a few got bought on my credit card, which is usually a no-no. I went a bit nuts trying to knock things off my wishlist. XD;;; I'd say that was going to a bit of an extreme, for me anyway.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have no addiction. I have 2, and have no plans or desire to get more.


----------



## Emotionlessness (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm not addicted I can stop any time I want! I just don't want to right now!


----------



## Draven (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello I'm Jacques and I'm and addict....


----------



## Femangel (Jan 12, 2014)

Tarantula's anonymous? 

I would say yeees i am a little tiny bit addicted...
We started out 5 months ago i believe, bough our first somewhere in september. We have 34 now and at one point we did say 'no more then 10' but that idea flew very fast indeed. I just keep finding more cool species and i'm like gimme gimme gimme!
We buy once evry week to two weeks on average. Sometimes its just one, when its's slings it's usually several. When there is an expo we try not to buy for some time before and save up for the expo and we then ussualy bring home a couple more. 
I've not done anything rash to be able to afford them. Have yet to sell my children! Haha. Naah kidding obviously. We have it under control


----------



## MatthewM1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd say moderately addicted started with 3 slings and a juvie this past September; 2x C. Fasciatum, LP, juvie p. Regalis. Then a month to later picked up 2 B. Vagans slings. Then another month later a subadult avic. Lost one of the C. Fasciatum along the way. It would be growing much faster but my apartments local government (aka my girlfriend) has some pretty strict import laws. Hoping to get some new ones in soon. Ordering some slings in a couple weeks for a friend who wants to get more into the hobby since the passing of his male Rosie, hoping to add a sling or 7 for myself on the order =)

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64 (Jan 12, 2014)

I once thought about trying to sneak T's into the house by finding a local dealer and buying them off of him/her. Fortunately my Dad let me get a Ceratogyrus darlingi sling from Jamie's Tarantulas (which I will hopefully receive soon because I submitted the money order for it just yesterday) along with some feeder roaches, so that shall satisfy my T addiction. For now...:sneaky:


----------



## Scoolman (Jan 12, 2014)

nicodimus22 said:


> I have no addiction. I have 2, and have no plans or desire to get more.


That is what they all say:laugh:

I don't buy very often, but when I do its a flood. I have brought in  42 new Ts from 8 different species in the last couple months. 
I currently have around 100 made up of 17 species.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Scoolman said:


> That is what they all say:laugh:


That's what they all tell me, but they don't know me at all. *shrug*


----------



## Mariner1 (Jan 13, 2014)

My spider addiction has come to a screeching halt due to the loss of 3 slings in 1 week. 2 of which I paid for and the third was a freebie. Weirdly enough I picked up a Ball Python for free and some type of Anole lizard, both of which were rescues. So now I have 16 T's , 2 snakes and a lizard. The lizard was from petsmart, but that's for a different thread.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't have the time to be addicted to anything. I budget and plan for ALL my purchases. These are living creatures, not shoes.


----------



## Jebbles (Jan 13, 2014)

How extreme it is? Lets say a month or two over a year ago i had no pets at all. Now i have had a total of 13 tarantulas, a scorp nd a snake. Im also going to buy another snake sometime this week nd maybe another h gigas at the next expo. How do i fund this? I starve myself all week and stash the lunch money my mom gives me. Yeah. That's the most extreme. I've gotten into breeding though.. Hopefully its all been going successful. My mm albo is making one sperm web after the next!

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmbientXplosion (Jan 13, 2014)

I currently have one T, but I am sure by the end of spring I acquire 4 more.
I see myself stopping at about 7. I have a house FULL of critters as it is. 5 dogs 4 cats a rabbit, the hamster, the aquariums.... 
And I plan to get a mantis shrimp, tokay and day geckos, and a ball python. So my number of Ts will stop at a pretty low number.

There is no T addiction here, just a general critter addiction.


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 12, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I once thought about trying to sneak T's into the house by finding a local dealer and buying them off of him/her. Fortunately my Dad let me get a Ceratogyrus darlingi sling from Jamie's Tarantulas (which I will hopefully receive soon because I submitted the money order for it just yesterday) along with some feeder roaches, so that shall satisfy my T addiction. For now...:sneaky:


In addition to this, at one point I was smuggling used deli cups that were left on the deli area at school for use as spiderling enclosures. And no, it was not fun having to carry those around until the end of the day 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 12, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> In addition to this, at one point I was smuggling used deli cups that were left on the deli area at school for use as spiderling enclosures. And no, it was not fun having to carry those around until the end of the day


You can buy sleeves of deli cups and lids (in various sizes) at restaurant supply stores for a few dollars a sleeve.  Same goes for 1 and 3 oz water bowls (which the restaurant industry insists on calling soufflé cups).  I wouldn't want to put my slings in cups that still smelled like potato salad.


----------



## johnny quango (Mar 12, 2014)

I promised myself that after 8 years out of the hobby (marriage kids etc) I wouldnt go too overboard Id just get 1 but id make it a t I hadnt owned before that lasted a grand total of 1 month before I added another so I set a limit of 3 which ive stuck to not ive just this morning taken delivery of a grammostola anthracina which is my 5th and 2nd in 2 weeks, not too bad really considering theres also a dog, 2 cats 2 birds a huge aquarium and a lizard so my T addiction is fine its the fact I rescue all kinds of critters that worries me


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been back into the hobby almost three months now, and shamelessly spend all my spare cash on spiders and their paraphernalia. BUT, I'm doing it wisely by buying mulipltes, and looking for hings to pair up. I went from 3 T's several weeks ago, to more than a dozen... just upped it to just over two dozen, but there is another expo on Sunday. I fully expect to cross the 30 mark without thinking twice. 

All that being said, I'm planning on making this a second income in the future. As they say: "You gotta spend money to make money".


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hmmm, I don't know about addicted but I was psyched to see my OBT molted before I went tot he gym today. I will hold off on getting more from my list til the ones I have now mature out. The males I will use as leverage for some new slings. I figure if I get at least half males from the 13 I have, I will offer them to dealers and just see what kind of deals I can get on slings to raise up. Whatever mature as female, I cross off the list. Repeat until list complete with one female of each and then start over!!! It is a good thing I work weekends and don't get to go to expos otherwise I would be in trouble. NOT addicted.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 12, 2014)

Still sitting at 2, with no plans for more.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 12, 2014)

nicodimus22 said:


> Still sitting at 2, with no plans for more.


Hey nothing wrong with that…just that you seem kinda indifferent to the excitement of others building their collections. What species do you own?


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine isn't too bad. I only have one. I would like to get a couple more though. Only thing that's probably keeping me in check right now is,No one near me sells them and it's still too cold to have anything shipped here lol.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wildenthusiast said:


> I have been back into the hobby almost three months now, and shamelessly spend all my spare cash on spiders and their paraphernalia. BUT, I'm doing it wisely by buying mulipltes, and looking for hings to pair up. I went from 3 T's several weeks ago, to more than a dozen... just upped it to just over two dozen, but there is another expo on Sunday. I fully expect to cross the 30 mark without thinking twice.
> 
> All that being said, I'm planning on making this a second income in the future. As they say: "You gotta spend money to make money".


That's the way to do it, make the spiders pay for themselves.  I've gotten half of my collection that way so far.  Whenever possible I get several at a time of each species of sling, peferrably 5 to 10+.  When you have only one sling of a species, it may be a male, or die from molting complications, and then you have to start over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 13, 2014)

I only have 6 adult females. Addiction under control lol


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 13, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> you seem kinda indifferent to the excitement of others building their collections. What species do you own?


I just don't look at it that way. Stamps are for collecting. Commemorative plates are for collecting. These are living, breathing pets. You wouldn't say that you have a collection of dogs or cats, would you?

I have a G. Pulchra and G. Pulchripes, but both are too young to sex properly. Hoping that at least one is a female. Haven't named them yet because I want to confirm the gender first.


----------



## SpiritScale (Mar 13, 2014)

Started keeping in August-ish of this year with one B. boehmei sling. Now up to fourteen tarantulas and two scorpions. 
Unfortunately/fortunately it is pretty easy for me to have access to inexpensive slings of the species on my wishlist, plus the fact that I always have a large number of feeders around AND end up going to the reptile store every month for feeders and rodents that happens to share it's storefront with Tarantula Canada...it's like a perfect storm of tarantula addiction. 

I sometimes will make little budget cuts here and there say if something new and exciting/rare comes in and I want a sling before they are all gone. That said, I haven't and wouldn't do anything too crazy. My bases are covered, debts are paid and if at the end of all that I find a little spare cash then that's what goes to getting more tarantulas (and scorpions).

I am happy in a way that I've been told I cannot get any OW species or centipedes....because then....dear god...the wishlist would be *huge*.


----------



## antinous (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't own any currently, but I do have quite a long list! I'll be able to start keeping them when I get my apartment this upcoming summer.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 13, 2014)

nicodimus22 said:


> I just don't look at it that way. Stamps are for collecting. Commemorative plates are for collecting. These are living, breathing pets.


Like it or not, many of us have collections.  And many collectors breed, so they're putting animals back into the hobby for others to enjoy.  As far as the analogy with cats and dogs, there's more of them than homes, and far too many are being euthanized.  Spider supply is far less than demand, just look at the prices.


----------



## Livia (Mar 13, 2014)

Been in the hobby for 8 monthes have 32 spiders(I dont update my page) and I get a new one about every 2 weeks and most of the time I get more than one. The craziest thing I have done is pinch grabbed an OBT about to get killed while in a breeding atempt.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not addicted--I'm committed 

---------- Post added 03-13-2014 at 09:20 AM ----------




Livia said:


> Been in the hobby for 8 monthes.... craziest thing I have done is pinch grabbed an OBT about to get killed while in a breeding atempt.


There's nothing crazy about that at all as you have said "there's no such thing as a good beginner spider"


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 13, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Like it or not, many of us have collections.  And many collectors breed, so they're putting animals back into the hobby for others to enjoy.  As far as the analogy with cats and dogs, there's more of them than homes, and far too many are being euthanized.  Spider supply is far less than demand, just look at the prices.


My point was that items are collected, and that living animals are pets.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 13, 2014)

nicodimus22 said:


> My point was that items are collected, and that living animals are pets.


You are definitely entitled to your opinion, but having a collection of spiders does not mean we do not care about them like pets, more that we enjoy and take pride in the diversity of our pets. Believe me, I can understand that in some cases, less is more. When you have fewer, you can provide more care or time with each individual. With cats and dogs, even snakes and lizards that can be handled, I think this makes sense for a lot of people. I watch football with my Ball Python on my shoulders and he will stay there for hours, seemingly enjoying the warmth, while growing less fearful of me. If I had ten of them I may not be able to have this "relationship."  With spiders, because they tend to be so easy to care for, and handling is not necessarily a wise move with a venomous animal, this leaves many of us with the time and resources to care for many. It actually increases the time we spend with the spiders doing regular care and maintenance...


----------



## EmberPhase (Mar 13, 2014)

Like the term or not, the word "collection" is used to describe an ownership of animals.   Zoos, aquariums, etc., all use the term to describe the creatures in their care.  Its not a term used to belittle their importance, its just a term.  Some people need to step down off the high horses and check the holier than thou 'tudes at the door.  Jeez.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Mar 13, 2014)

EmberPhase said:


> Like the term or not, the word "collection" is used to describe an ownership of animals.   Zoos, aquariums, etc., all use the term to describe the creatures in their care.  Its not a term used to belittle their importance, its just a term.  Some people need to step down off the high horses and check the holier than thou 'tudes at the door.  Jeez.


Haha, you said it better than I could!


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 13, 2014)

nicodimus22 said:


> I have no addiction. I have 2, and have no plans or desire to get more.


Come on! You sound like one of those people who says water when they are asked what drink they want at a restaurant, and says you want a piece of plain cheese when everyone else wants pizza. XD


----------



## viper69 (Mar 13, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Come on! You sound like one of those people who says water when they are asked what drink they want at a restaurant, and says you want a piece of plain cheese when everyone else wants pizza. XD


I always drink water hahahah, water hater!


----------



## cold blood (Mar 13, 2014)

haha and plain cheese is my favorite...lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 13, 2014)

Does it count towards your addiction if your husband surprises you with one as a present? LOL.


----------



## litebritedeath (Mar 13, 2014)

CrystalRose said:


> Does it count towards your addiction if your husband surprises you with one as a present? LOL.


Yes he is just enabling your addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 14, 2014)

I just told him he was my enabler and he said it's nothing new he has been for 18 years lol.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 14, 2014)

It use to be really bad. Now not as much. Not that I lost interest, but I've became more busy. (mostly with my business) So I don't want to take any more T's in than I can handle.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> haha and plain cheese is my favorite...lmao


Mine too!....served with ice cold water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> haha and plain cheese is my favorite...lmao


Many times, the simple is better. While I'm a huge fan of crazy pizza toppings, my favorite would have to be New York style cheese pizza.

---------- Post added 03-14-2014 at 06:44 AM ----------

Looking at current availability, I strongly suspect my buying will slow down a great deal for awhile. As mentioned in other threads, its difficult for me to justify spending the cash to order online, as I don't get bulk discounts. At the last show, I saved $90 based on the prices the vendors had marked. When I go and buy 10 spiders, they're GONNA be reasonable. It looks as if I have already purchased most of what interests me in my two main dealers inventory. So until they refresh their stock, I'll just be growing the eight-leggers I currently own (after this weekend's expo, that is  :tongue


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 14, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Come on! You sound like one of those people who says water when they are asked what drink they want at a restaurant, and says you want a piece of plain cheese when everyone else wants pizza. XD


For those who don't get the joke, I'm saying he sounds like a bland and boring individual 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper69 (Mar 14, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> For those who don't get the joke, I'm saying he sounds like a bland and boring individual
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


We all get it hahah, we aren't 5 hahahaah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lrntolive (Mar 15, 2014)

EmberPhase said:


> How often do you buy new Ts?  Do you find ways, outside of your paycheck, to fund your buys?  What is the most extreme thing you have done to fund your addiction?


Don't know how extreme I've become yet, but my wife thinks I'm there. I'm a noob and I started with just one two months ago. Now I'm up to eight: one A. metallica, two A. avicularia slings, two G. pulchripes slings, one G. pulchra juvi, one B. Smithi juvi and one B. boehmei juvi.

I've made 5 custom plexiglass tanks, 3 terrestrial and 2 arboreal, 2 micro-climate tanks (for the slings and juvis) and created a new mold for a bigger custom plexiglass tank for my metallica.

I'm planning to purchase more in the next couple of weeks and then at least one more in May. 

So far, my paycheck has been sufficient, but my company bonus is what really helps. Don't know what extreme I would go to to keep funding my hobby.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## viper69 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lrntolive said:


> Don't know what extreme I would go to to keep funding my hobby.


In your state you can legally sell marijuana, I'd do that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lrntolive (Mar 15, 2014)

Deleted....


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lrntolive said:


> Don't know what extreme I would go to to keep funding my hobby.


Plan your acquisitions and get an adult/subadult female of something (NOT rosea, parahybana, or OBT) and a juvenile male of the same species so you can start breeding.  Once you get slings, they have market value, and you can sell/trade them to dealers and grow your collection that way.  Thousands of people make their spiders pay for themselves by doing this, and get large collections (and some money on the side) by regularly producing egg sacs.  I like to sell/trade them off at 2nd instar and not sit on them.  Instead of the shotgun approach with nothing paired up, like most people do, put some thought into it.  The hobby is huge these days, worldwide.  People want tarantulas.  Why not contribute by producing slings?  The hobby benefits, you benefit.  

My wife wasn't entirely thrilled when I got back into the hobby 2 years ago...until I started hatching out sacs and she saw the cash inflow.  Most of my acquisitions last year were trades, and I got a lot of spiders doing that, in both species and quantity, that I could never have afforded otherwise.  Now she's very supportive of my spider collection, even though it takes up an entire room (see pics in the recent thread 'Stan's Visit').   That's from breeding.  You don't have to grow your collection that big; you can use some of the money for other things too, like paying bills.  Think your wife's going to complain about that?  This is where some people have arguments with their spouses, it's all money going out the door, none coming in.  You can change that.  It doesn't have to be a cash drain.  If you have one adult female, put her to work.  The first viable sac you get will pay for the cost of the parents, their cages, decorations, shelves, and year's worth of food.  By planning my acquisitions, I've hatched out 16 sacs in the last 12 months.  That's a lot of trade value.  And yes, people will make up excuses why they can't breed their spiders.  But it doesn't take a lot of skill and experience, and it doesn't take up much room when you ship out the slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 15, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Plan your acquisitions and get an adult/subadult female of something (NOT rosea, parahybana, or OBT) and a juvenile male of the same species so you can start breeding.  Once you get slings, they have market value, and you can sell/trade them to dealers and grown your collection that way.  Thousands of people make their spiders pay for themselves by doing this, and get large collections (and some money on the side) by regularly producing egg sacs.  I like to sell/trade them off at 2nd instar and not sit on them.  Instead of the shotgun approach with nothing paired up, like most people do, put some thought into it.  The hobby is huge these day, worldwide.  People want tarantulas.  Why not contribute by producing slings?  The hobby benefits, you benefit.
> 
> My wife wasn't entirely thrilled when I got back into the hobby 2 years ago...until I started hatching out sacs and she saw the cash inflow.  Most of my acquisitions last year were trades, and I got a lot of spiders doing that, in both species and quantity, that I could never have afforded otherwise.  Now she's very supportive of my spider collection, even though it takes up an entire room (see pics in the recent thread 'Stan's Visit').   That's from breeding.  You don't have to grow your collection that big; you can use some of the money for other things too, like paying bills.  Think your wife's going to complain about that?  This is where some people have arguments with their spouses, it's all money going out the door, none coming in.  You can change that.  It doesn't have to be a cash drain.  If you have one adult female, put her to work.  The first viable sac you get will pay for the cost of the parents, their cages, decorations, shelves, and year's worth of food.  By planning my acquisitions, I've hatched out 16 sacs in the last 12 months.  That's a lot of trade value.  And yes, people will make up excuses why they can't breed their spiders.  But it doesn't take a lot of skill and experience, and it doesn't take up much room when you ship out the slings.


Sir, every time you post this, my excitement to get started throttles. I have a a pair such as you mentioned, just waiting for the male to mature. Can time go any slower? Really appreciate the boost of enthusiasm these posts give me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lrntolive (Mar 15, 2014)

Poec,

Thank you for the advice. Breeding is probably a great idea, and I'm sure my wife wouldn't have a problem if more money was coming in. Even though I'm acquiring many T's rather quickly, I'm still a newb. I'm going to wait a while before attempting any kind of being projects. 

I've got to build this up one piece at a time, and I'm sticking with new worlds to start.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 15, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Plan your acquisitions and get an adult/subadult female of something (NOT rosea, parahybana, or OBT) and a juvenile male of the same species so you can start breeding.  Once you get slings, they have market value, and you can sell/trade them to dealers and grow your collection that way.  Thousands of people make their spiders pay for themselves by doing this, and get large collections (and some money on the side) by regularly producing egg sacs.  I like to sell/trade them off at 2nd instar and not sit on them.  Instead of the shotgun approach with nothing paired up, like most people do, put some thought into it.  The hobby is huge these days, worldwide.  People want tarantulas.  Why not contribute by producing slings?  The hobby benefits, you benefit.
> 
> My wife wasn't entirely thrilled when I got back into the hobby 2 years ago...until I started hatching out sacs and she saw the cash inflow.  Most of my acquisitions last year were trades, and I got a lot of spiders doing that, in both species and quantity, that I could never have afforded otherwise.  Now she's very supportive of my spider collection, even though it takes up an entire room (see pics in the recent thread 'Stan's Visit').   That's from breeding.  You don't have to grow your collection that big; you can use some of the money for other things too, like paying bills.  Think your wife's going to complain about that?  This is where some people have arguments with their spouses, it's all money going out the door, none coming in.  You can change that.  It doesn't have to be a cash drain.  If you have one adult female, put her to work.  The first viable sac you get will pay for the cost of the parents, their cages, decorations, shelves, and year's worth of food.  By planning my acquisitions, I've hatched out 16 sacs in the last 12 months.  That's a lot of trade value.  And yes, people will make up excuses why they can't breed their spiders.  But it doesn't take a lot of skill and experience, and it doesn't take up much room when you ship out the slings.


I would love to breed tarantulas, but I'm afraid I can't manage a project like that right now, because I am a 16 year old and I have other things I need to focus on right now, like schoolwork, how to get my Dad to stop belittling me, etc... 

EDIT: Actually, after going to a reptile show just now and buying a new LP (yay for me ), I am considering this post and thinking maybe I could sell off LP slings in bulk quantities to people if the the LP I just bought turns out to be a female. Or if the GBB I currently have matures into a female I could buy a mature male and sell those slings. I think the GBB option would be better because GBBs produce less slings, which means less for me to manage (especially considering that LPs can have up 2000 slings per sac :S). However if either the GBB or the new LP mature into males, I will probably just keep them until they die because it will be too sad if I ship them off or if they get eaten by a mature female . 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lrntolive (Mar 15, 2014)

Deleted....


----------



## viper69 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lrntolive said:


> Viper,
> 
> Funny. Some would, but I'm not into it and my current employer would drop me. And, the licensing and legal headaches don't make it as easy as some think.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your current employer would drop you for doing something legal? You "must" work for a religious zealot or organization or a school, shame on them haha

Man, I think it would be worth all that hassle, once the green is growing, the $$green$$ is rolling in!

---------- Post added 03-15-2014 at 01:17 PM ----------




Lrntolive said:


> A great idea, but I'd rather approach this hobby from another angle. I don't think I have any interest in breeding right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice acrylic container. Appears you have some warping on the lid though at both ends. Be careful, Ts are stronger and more persistent than most give them credit so make sure that little guy is on lock down as it grows or it might be walking out the front door


----------



## Lrntolive (Mar 15, 2014)

To prevent hijacking Amberphases post, I have deleted messages that are off topic.


----------



## misslovebunny (Mar 15, 2014)

That's an idea!!!!

---------- Post added 03-15-2014 at 05:05 PM ----------

I can't go to a grocery store, or any store without looking for deli cups or enclosures....my office has each specimen I own on the bottom wall ( they scare half my clients!), so 24 tarantula pics, I am broke but manage to somehow get spider jewlery, posters, taxidermy... I go buy substrate or crickets and come out with another t....have to hide from my family, they think I'm nuts!!!! Oh, and when ur co workers call u spider woman and ask how ur children are doing....I could go on....wish I had a group where I live that likes t's.....nothing.  I'm in Montreal btw....oh! And spendind Saturday night on aracnoboards when I already have no internet left! Lol!

---------- Post added 03-15-2014 at 05:06 PM ----------

I can't go to a grocery store, or any store without looking for deli cups or enclosures....my office has each specimen I own on the bottom wall ( they scare half my clients!), so 24 tarantula pics, I am broke but manage to somehow get spider jewlery, posters, taxidermy... I go buy substrate or crickets and come out with another t....have to hide from my family, they think I'm nuts!!!! Oh, and when ur co workers call u spider woman and ask how ur children are doing....I could go on....wish I had a group where I live that likes t's.....nothing.  I'm in Montreal btw....oh! And spendind Saturday night on aracnoboards when I already have no internet left! Lol!


----------



## viper69 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lrntolive said:


> Viper,
> 
> Companies typically don't allow alcohol either because it is a law suit waiting to happen. Every company, from the government to private industry, I've worked for has a no drug policy. It is primarily for insurance reasons, but most persons under the influence are not that productive.
> 
> ...


I never wrote one should work under the influence, nor implied it.

In the context of previous post exchange, I was discussing selling it, I never wrote you should smoke it hahahaah. To which, you responded your employer would "drop you". I can see based on what I wrote how you would be confused however, despite my previous comments though, keep up 

I was writing about selling a legal product in your state, not smoking marijuana. Companies do employee people to produce alcohol, not to show up drunk, ultimately, marijuana won't be any different at some point regardless of the scale of the company.

Where did you find this spring?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elliotulysses (Mar 15, 2014)

My addiction isn't too bad.  Budding, if you will.  
I have two Heterometrus laoticus, two Grammostola rosea, and two juvenile Hoffmannius spinigerus on the way!  I started out with one rosea, and two laoticus, but recently got my second rosea.  She(I think!) is quite a doll with a lot of character already.  Scaling the enclosures and stuff.
Eventually I would like more, but on top of six frogs and two cats I have quite a handful


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Mar 18, 2014)

I feel as though it is not so much an addiction for me as a hobby. Right now I just have 8 T's and am likely going to be purchasing a few more. I am still in highschool and don't really have the money to go on a arachnid shopping spree. My collection will likely grow in the next few years. Hopefully.


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 18, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> You can buy sleeves of deli cups and lids (in various sizes) at restaurant supply stores for a few dollars a sleeve.


Could you please name one of these restaurant supply stores?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacey (Mar 18, 2014)

I have my license to grow and smoke medical marijuana here in Canada and it's flipping awesome. Growing is very rewarding, and if I could legally make money from doing it I would, but selling to anyone other than a licensed producer is illegal.

To the OP, my addiction has gotten a lot better since the baby. My collection used to be filled with slings because I would go on online shopping rampages. I used to love getting parcels and unboxing them


----------



## Wildenthusiast (Mar 18, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Could you please name one of these restaurant supply stores?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gorgon Food Services (GFS) is one of them. Not sure whether you have them in NJ, however.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wildenthusiast said:


> Gorgon Food Services (GFS) is one of them. Not sure whether you have them in NJ, however.


+1.  GFS has them.  But you can do a search for local restaurant supply stores.  So much easier, and cheaper, to buy them by the sleeve.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2014)

my addiction isnt bad. i currently have 2 and been waiting on 2 others for a wiel [was supposed to be 3 had a doa and one wasnt shipped on accident] then got a surprize with my  scorpion shipment a b.albo. so 3 turned to 4 [wasnt my fault XD]

 i have debated on getting 1 more. but thats only because im impatient and i want one who i dont need binoculars to see 4ft infront of my bed lol -.- other then that im content with my 2, to a degree. just want something bigger 

but im not to the point i want one of each genius. or anything. i wanted just 1 arboreal 1 digger/humid species and 1 "pretty" T  im content.. i have willpower   i have 9 snakes and am always looking on kingsnake but never reach for my wallet. just look around to occupy my spare time at work [inbound call center overnights]  ^_^  ;P


snakes to me are pretty addicting to me but i manage.. but being 20 and no real responsibility i have the money to spend. but i do plan them all. make sure the breeding food is stable to support the new mouth and that the extra time for rehoming and husbandry is there.. as is i spend a 8hr day cleaning everything. pulling out all the feeders for all animals and feedings.. tho 20 more T's wouldnt kill my pocket or watch. but id rather keep it to a very sane level lmao


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 19, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> but im not to the point i want one of each genius. or anything.


Only one of each genus?


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Only one of each genus?


thats part of the starting point no?  or is hoarding mass amounts of one genius and branching the starting point? lmao

edit: i should have said the starting point of somone not wishing to breed or maybe someone who just finds each species one unique but has no intentions of sacks*at this time*?


----------



## Oreo (Mar 19, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> thats part of the starting point no?  or is hoarding mass amounts of one genius and branching the starting point? lmao
> 
> edit: i should have said the starting point of somone not wishing to breed or maybe someone who just finds each species one unique but has no intentions of sacks*at this time*?


We'll check back in a year to see how many you have  BTW, genus is spelled without an i. Unless you meant to spell it that way.. As far as hobby addiction, I vacillate between denial and pre-contemplation. Then I buy twenty Ts and it's all good.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 19, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> thats part of the starting point no?  or is hoarding mass amounts of one genius and branching the starting point?


We prefer to call it 'collecting', not 'hoarding.'  Most people don't get 'mass amounts' of one genus, but often have 2 or 3 species in a genus they like.  Some genera are monotypic, and in others, there's only one species in captivity.  

Breeding your adult females is how many of us get more spiders free.  Be open-minded.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 19, 2014)

Oreo said:


> We'll check back in a year to see how many you have  BTW, genus is spelled without an i. Unless you meant to spell it that way.. As far as hobby addiction, I vacillate between denial and pre-contemplation. Then I buy twenty Ts and it's all good.


Hahaha what do i win if i havnt bought any more? A free T?  xD

And my bad typo x3 

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-19-2014 at 10:17 AM ----------




Poec54 said:


> We prefer to call it 'collecting', not 'hoarding.'  Most people don't get 'mass amounts' of one genus, but often have 2 or 3 species in a genus they like.  Some genera are monotypic, and in others, there's only one species in captivity.
> 
> Breeding your adult females is how many of us get more spiders free.  Be open-minded.


I was kidding on hoarding and i do have an open mind i see nothing wrong with someone having 200 mf of each genus so long as they can care for them i think its awesome! i just dont find it so addicting at this point in time. Now i think every T is cool in its own way and beautiful. But i just dont have that drive at this current time.

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think you should be able to keep as many as you want if it is something you enjoy and you take proper care of them all. But I know I do not have the time or energy to keep 300 tarantulas so I just buy the ones that I really like. I have alot of Brachys haha


----------



## CrystalRose (Mar 24, 2014)

Well,I've gone from 1 to 4 in less than 3 weeks lol.


----------



## awiec (Mar 24, 2014)

I *try* to be sensible with my purchases, I usually evaluate these 3 main criteria: Is it interesting? Can I master its care requirements? Can I afford it/ wait for it to be cheaper? I think I've done relatively well, I usually only let myself get something new every 2 months. As of right now I am caring for 13: P.metallica (my bf's), P.perdensi (my bf's), P.regalis, A.versicolor(sister might steal this one),T.gigas, H. sp Columbia,C.darlingi (probably my nicest spider aside from my versi),G.pulchripes,P. sp platyomma, O. sp panay, P. sp Purple, P.muticus (freebie) and A.anax (freebie). I also had like 7 wild spiders but all but one has died of old age. Of course I remember saying I would NEVER get a baboon, now here I am with 2 and will probably get several more. Once I have a steady job and place to live I will start buying doubles of some of the species that are more of a mess like the Pamphobeteus genus to see how much variation there is. I also have a collection of plants to go with my spiders, so I just like collections of living things in general. But each one I give individualized care ( had to peel the KB out of a bad molt) and I give each a little name so I grow a better bond, usually ending with an eey sound since that makes it sound more cute and less threatening (seems to work on my sisters)


----------



## widowmaker03 (Mar 24, 2014)

I managed to all but completely kick my addiction. I had given my brother complete ownership of my 13 spider collection. Ever since me and my wife moved to a house of our own, Tarantulas were never a topic of discussion. My collection had a 10 year old female b. Smithi, a huge p. Pederseni, a p. Ruflata, and a few other small slings. 

About a month ago my brother tells me i need to take the spiders, or he is going to give them to a member that has a sizable collection, to be sold out. I begged and pleaded with my wife to let me bring them into the house, and finally she allowed it, with the stipulation that if one escapes, they are all gone...

Now I got a 24 spider collection... Including 2 female p. Metallicas)... Dear god i am freaking out because a few of these spiders are in desperate need of rehoming, or house cleaning... And I have a feeling some of them will not cooperate (looking in the direction of 2 L violacepes).... Dear god help me please?


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

Never let a roommate dictate your hobby


----------



## widowmaker03 (Mar 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Never let a roommate dictate your hobby


 problem is, spouses are not your typical room mate... Room mates dont usually follow you from one place to another... Its crazy isnt it. On a lighter side, my brother did leave me with 7 large enclosures (I think terrapet) for permanent arboreal housing. So i at least have the places to put them, I just need to man up and practice safe s.... Uh spider rehoming.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

widowmaker03 said:


> problem is, spouses are not your typical room mate... Room mates dont usually follow you from one place to another... Its crazy isnt it. On a lighter side, my brother did leave me with 7 large enclosures (I think terrapet) for permanent arboreal housing. So i at least have the places to put them, I just need to man up and practice safe s.... Uh spider rehoming.


My friend had a gf who tolerated all his exotics (they were going to live together). They had one of those "big" talks. She felt a limit/absolute number needed to be put down in stone. In not so many words he told her to go jump off a bridge, specifically "if I have the cash, I'm building separate herp/T rooms, number is a non-issue". They moved in, only requirement, all animals (no numerical limit) he purchased had to fit into one room, couldn't be spread around the apt like it was when he was living alone. Reasonable compromise I told him, anything more and I told him to just hand over his manhood and buy a skirt instead of crickets.


For smaller sized Ts, I strongly advocate the Bag Transfer Method. Search on forum here if you aren't familiar. It works perfectly for smaller Ts. For a large T, like a 5+ P. rufilata, not sure yet, I'll let you know when I get there hahah


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 24, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I told him to just hand over his manhood and buy a skirt instead of crickets.


So you do a lot of this then, giving professional advice like this to people, maybe charging them by the hour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 24, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> So you do a lot of this then, giving professional advice like this to people, maybe charging them by the hour?


Or charge them by receiving more tarantulas


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 25, 2014)

im sure some of you wil find this as part of an addiction but after finaly getting my B. boehmei [love him] and not receiving the b.albo yet again :wall: i decided i'd get the bigger T for my 4th to satisfy my curiosity and use that credit later down the road [prob in a yr+ because $50 shipping for 1 T would be alot lol] and get an adult G. rosea so i can enjoy actually keeping the T's sence 2/3 of my current stalk are brachy's   tho an A.avic adault seems like a fun choice but i know they are lazy and i want to enjoy my pets a little bit lolol


----------



## viper69 (Mar 25, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> but ik they are lazy


I think Pyro was lazy typing "ik"instead of "I know" :sarcasm:

I may need a chat speak EXPERT to decipher your cryptonese :sarcasm:


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 25, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I think Pyro was lazy typing "ik"instead of "I know" :sarcasm:
> 
> I may need a chat speak EXPERT to decipher your cryptonese :sarcasm:


Heh my bad. work was busy last night but still had to get in my nightly Ab time xD didn't pay attention


****Fixed everything.. wow i should have slowed down xD

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk
F


----------

